# gestionnaire de téléchargements



## bedette (5 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour et Super bonne et belle Année 2012 à toutes et tous

Je cherche un bon générateur de téléchargements (pour fichiers de mégaupload, filesonic et autres)  je cherche un gratuit français  pour mac os x 10.7
Si quelqu'un en connaît svp?
Merci d'avance
Bedette


----------



## Letabilis (6 Janvier 2012)

Des bons gestionnaires de téléchargement gratuit pour mac, il n'y en a pas énormément.
Enfin tout dépend de ses critères, mais globalement ce sont les solutions payantes qui font figure d'exemple.

Un des plus connus gratuits est *Jdownloader*. C'est un outil très puissant mais qui comporte beaucoup (trop?) de réglages, pas forcément essentiels. 
Il me semble qu'il nécessite Java pour fonctionner et la dernière fois que je l'ai essayé, l'interface était à vomir ^^
Bref, j'aime pas, mais il est souvent cité en exemple alors ...

En restant dans les gratuits, il n'y en a pas d'autre, à ma connaissance, qui jouissent de la même notoriété, mais si c'est quelque chose de simple que tu cherches, tu peux essayer de voir du coté des solutions prometteuses comme :
*- SpeedTao* => http://www.speedtao.net/index.html
10.7 only, belle interface à la twitter, compatible safari, chrome, firefox

*- Mdm* => http://mdmapp.com/#&panel1-1
10.7 only, belle interface, téléchargement uniquement en drag and drop

Ou un peu moins beau mais probablement plus fonctionnel :
*- progressive download* => http://www.macpsd.net/?page=about

 Et les payants (sait on jamais )

*- Speed download lite* => http://www.yazsoft.com/products/speed-download/
Ma référence !!!. Meilleur équilibre entre puissance, fonctionnalité et ergonomie que j'ai trouvé pour le moment. J'aimerais trouver une alternative parmi les jeunes pousses aux interfaces plus "iOS" mais niveau performance, aucune ne tiennent la route parmi toutes celles que j'ai essayé. 

*- Leech* => http://manytricks.com/leech/
On se rapproche du gestionnaire parfait (encore une fois, selon mes attentes ^^) mais des performances un peu en retrait, est des options un peu limitées. 
Je surveille son évolution de près !!!

*- iGetter* => http://www.igetter.net/iGetter.html
Vieillissant notament sur l'interface, mais toujours aussi robuste ^^

*- Folx pro* => http://mac.eltima.com/download-manager.html
Il ne m'a jamais donné envie de l'essayer, mais il parrait qu'il fait ce qu'on lui demande ...


Voilà, j'espère que cette réponse pourra t'être utile, et si tu peux venir nous informer de ton choix final et des raisons qui l'ont motivé, c'est avec plaisir hein


----------



## bedette (6 Janvier 2012)

merci infiniment Letabilis pour tes bons conseils.
Je connais JDownloader, j'ai essayé mais je n'aime pas du tout.
je crois que je vais essayer  Progressive Download, sinon j'aurai pas le choix de me tourner vers les payants.  Un gros merci, avec ça je vais me débrouiller.


----------



## Letabilis (6 Janvier 2012)

Avec plaisir, n'oublies pas de nous rapporter ton feedback


----------



## bedette (6 Janvier 2012)

Coucou Letabilis,  J'ai bien installé (Progressive download) mais ne suis s arrivée à rien.

Je clique sur le lien que je veux télécharger, je le copies, et là il entre dans (progres. downloader), mais en 2 secondes il indique complété alors qu'il n'a  pas téléchargé.

Il est en anglais mais tout de même pas difficile à comprendre, mais pour une raison que j'ignore, j'y arrive pas. Désolée de ne pouvoir donner un bon feedback. Dommage qu'il n'y a pas Mipony pour Mac, j'étais habituée avec sur Windows.

Il n'y aurait pas un tuto qui explique comment fonctionne Progressive downloader?
Je vais essayer de trouver, sinon tant pis.
merci beaucoup de l'aide apportée.


----------



## Letabilis (7 Janvier 2012)

Bon tu as un souchi ^^

Je n'ai pas de tuto sous la main désolé, mais il y a quand même quelques choses qui clochent ...

Pour être sûr de ne pas te dire de bêtise, j'ai téléchargé le logiciel et je l'ai installé. (je suis aussi en 10.7.2) et :
- Le logiciel est intégralement en français.
- sans toucher aucun réglage le logiciel fonctionne très bien.

Quel lien as tu utilisé pour le télécharger ? Car il se pourrait que tu aies installé une ancienne version.

Des fois que ce soit le problème, retélécharge le programme depuis le lien que je t'avais passé (le site de l'éditeur) à savoir => http://www.macpsd.net/update/0.8.17/PSD.dmg

Désinstalles proprement la version que tu as déjà installé (en utilisant par exemple des logiciels comme appcleaner => http://www.logicielmac.com/logiciel/appcleaner-539.html gratuit  )

Puis réinstalle la version dont je t'ai donné le lien, et dis moi ce qu'il en est


----------



## bedette (8 Janvier 2012)

Excuse mon retard à répondre, je ne suis pas souvent devant mon ordi
merci, je vais aller nettoyer et télécharger la version du lien que tu m'as donné.
Je te reviens avec ça.  Bonne journée

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h38 ----------

Bonjour Letabilis,
Je l'ai téléchargé et installé et oui effectivement il est en français.
Cependant quand un lien s'ajoute j'ai toujours le message erreur.
Est-ce qu'il faut que ce soit absolument Firefox ou Safari?
Car moi j'utilise Google chrome et je l'ai indiqué dans les préférences mais même chose.
Merci de ta patience.


----------



## Letabilis (9 Janvier 2012)

Il y a deux choses à prendre en compte. Le transfert automatique du téléchargement de ton navigateur vers ton gestionnaire et le téléchargement en lui même.

Le transfert automatique peut dépendre du navigateur/ du gestionnaire.
Mais si tu copies/colles tes liens directement dans le gestionnaire et que tu as un message d'erreur, le navigateur n'est à priori pas en cause.

Ce peut être une "interférence" avec un autre logiciel, ou encore dû à la configuration de ton réseau ...

As tu réussi/essayé de faire fonctionner un autre gestionnaire ?


----------



## bedette (12 Janvier 2012)

Merci de tes explications Letabilis.
Non, j'en ai essayé 3 et même chose.
Je vais laisser tomber et oublier ça. C'est gentil de m'avoir conscré de ton temps.
Gros merci.


----------

